# Lobo will be passing on Monday



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

The time has come for Lobo to pass to the next life. Although he had been scheduled several times before and made recoveries, it is no longer the case. He has now begun losing his ability to stand properly on his front legs (he will just fall over) and can barely eat properly when lying down. He is on pain meds and he sleeps most of the time now. I keep him washed and cleaned as he cannot go outside. We are just waiting now for the doctor to stop by on Monday evening.

It has been a long journey and one I've been so scared to face. But I know in my heart it is what must be done. He cannot suffer any longer. My mom died in January when he was scheduled again but I cancelled - couldn't have two deaths in one week - and then he started acting better. 

But I believe time has now caught up with his body to the point of no return. I see his face each day now and wish it was already Monday so he wouldn't be in pain any longer. He is unhappy yet happy to be next to us. He is no longer living but existing. And that is the time I must let him go and say goodbye to my friend and my dog child.

So please keep me in your thoughts and prayers. My baby is going to the other side. And I'm very saddened but at the same time I have relief in my heart that he will no longer be tied down to a body that will not work for him anymore.

Hugs to you all and thanks in advance as I will be on and off the computer for the next few days.

God bless.

Robert Davis

Lobo - born 12/26/1994 - will pass 02/09/2009


----------



## lkm (Dec 13, 2008)

http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Robert, you and Lobo will be in my thoughts. We recently went thru this with Clover, so I do know how you feel. Just be comforted to know he gave you a great time on this earth and he will be soon free of pain and worry. You must have done something very right to give him such a long life! My first GSD was born on 2/9/83, passed in '95. Lobos will go to the bridge while Stomper is celebrating his day of birth on earth...
The unfortunate thing about our pups is they just don't live long enough.







Hugs to you both.















My sympathies to you as well, in the loss of your mother.


----------



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

Robert-

My heart goes out to you and Lobo. It is a loving and selfless thing you are doing for your friend. They trust us to love them even when it breaks our heart. I will most definitely say prayers for you and Lobo. I wish you both peace and comfort on this journey. Thank you for loving him. I'm glad you were able to find each other in this crazy world







I truly believe our love and friendship continue on and I'm sure you will meet again.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

I am sorry for your impending loss. It cant be easy for you. I know Lobo has had a great life with you, his mind is willing but his body says enough. I am sure he will be leaving you with many, many happy memories.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

We know how you feel, it is never easy but he has lived a very long life, more than most and he knows he has very well loved, you and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I'm so sorry Robert. You and Lobo will be in my thoughts.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i'm so sorry too robert, i am going through the very same thing. take care, many blessings to your family from mine...
katherine

goodspeed lobo, bless your heart.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Wil say kaddish (Jewish mourning prayer) for Lobo.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

I'm so incredibly sorry. I don't know what to say. I'll be thinking about you and Lobo.









Cherish all of your good memories together and know you are doing what is best for him.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. This is such a hard thing to go through. It sounds like he had a wonderful life with you. Remember all the good times you had together and know that you will see him again someday.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Go softy Lobo. What a great life Lobo had loved by you. I will keep you in my thoughts come Monday.

((((HUGS))))


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm sorry to hear that Lobo is not doing well. It's a tough decision to make but I know you've got his best interests at heart. Take care.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

((((Robert & Lobo))))


"A good dog never dies. He always stays. He walks besides you on crisp autumn days when frost is on the fields and winter's drawing near. His head is within our hand in his old way."
~Mary Carolyn Davies


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

These will be treasured hours for you and Lobo. You can say all you feel from your heart and he can look at you and know you are helping him.

This is the last, unselfish thing we can do for our dogs in need.

I will be thinking of you, Robert and Lobo.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am sorry for your grief Robert - they let us know when they are tired and worn - and count on us for the love they have known throughout their lives to help them on this journey. Letting them go is unbelievably hard, but it is an act of love for them. 14 years is a long life for a Shepherd, but even at this age, they leave us much too soon...

Godspeed Lobo....

Lee


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Robert I am sorry that you will be letting go of Lobo on Monday. These are the times that really test us as loving caring owners. No matter how much we don't want to let our friend go, we know that we have to let them go. 

Go gently Lobo and be free of the pain.

Val


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Robert,

You are thinking of Lobo and being caring and unselfish.

Times likes these test people; it is hard, but it shows what kind of person you are.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

my thoughts are with you, I completely understand the position you are in and it is such a hard and painful decision to face, we have gone through that so many times ourselves (4 times in one year with 3 cats and our old Saint Bernard - all got old at the same time and were suffering), but it is the right decision to end the pain and suffering of your bestfriend.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Robert, I am so deeply sorry. What a kind owner you have been to Lobo. Kindest of all is putting Lobo's needs first, even now. How lucky Lobo is to have you for his person. May his passing be peaceful. Wishing you comfort during this difficult time.


----------



## SPDK-9 (Sep 14, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers go out to the both of you.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Im so sorry Robert. Lately I kind of dream of a place where when they pass on they go to a place where theres lot of tennis balls, toys, tasty food, lots of dog friends. I hope Lobos crossing over will be peaceful and fast and then he will be in no more pain. 
He knew he was loved thats all that matters.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

Bless you, what a price we pay for loving our dogs so much but it is so worth it and he is one of the lucky dogs. take care.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Please take care. Even now with all that is not working this dog has a better quality of life because he's being taken care of so well and with such love and kindness. But letting them go, for them, is a gift we can give as much as we don't want to. Have a peaceful day and lots of talks about the good times you had together.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

you are in my thoughts and prayers...big hugs


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

I am so sorry Robert.








Sweet Lobo


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Robert, you and Lobo are in my thoughts. You have given him a long and happy life, and now this is the kindest way to help him meet his end.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Robert, this is one hard thing we have to do for our friends. You and Lobo will be in our thoughts tomorrow.
You and Lobo are very lucky to have each other.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Robert,

I am so sorry to hear about Lobo. This is such a difficult thing to do but it is really the ultimate gift that we can give to our wonderful animal companions, to let them go when their time has come. You gave Lobo a wonderful life and your love for him comes through loud and clear to us so I know that he knows it too. Thanks for giving him such a great home! 

Take good care,


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

I am sorry Robert, and sent prayers today for you and Lobo.
Run free Lobo knowing you didn't leave the love behind, it travels with you.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Robert, my thoughts and prayers are with you both. As hard as it is, it's our final gift to them - to free them from the pain. Take care and give your sweet boy a hug from me...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Thinking of you today.........


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your kind words, thoughts and prayers. We are making Hamburger Helper (Italian Shells) for lunch. He loves meat and pasta so I thought he might enjoy this - as would the rest of the crew!

I've been talking to him all night last night and even today with a lot of "thank you" to Lobo for all the wonderful years he provided for me and for being the glue that got me through my first Cotton, his brother, passing in 2005. I told him today he will walk again by himself and can run and play with no pain, I just will not get to be there with him yet. However, Cotton, Mary Elizabeth, Ginger and so many of our other dogs and cats will be there waiting. They are waiting now to see him. And I asked Lobo to say a big "thank you" to Kumpi, Evy's dog who died of cancer over 10 years ago. If it hadn't been for him, I would not have had such a good food to give me two more years with him. So he has to give him big licks and woofs for me.

Thank you again everyone. These boards and forums help so much during these difficult times. And for one of the other members who mentioned they are going through a similar time, my heart goes out to you as well. 

God Bless.

Robert


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF">Robert I am so sad you and Lobo are at the end of your journey here on earth..."til you meet again.







</span>


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I am very sorry for the planned passing of your dog, Lobo. I am glad you've had the chance to reminisce and spend some quality time together (over a delicious meal, too) before you help him cross over to the other side. Lobo will be waiting for you. 

May you run freely with everlasting health and vigor, Lobo.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Lobo passed peacefully around 5:40 PM CST. He died at home in our arms. He never liked vets so we had a mobile vet come out over the last couple of years - and normally he had to wear a muzzle. But this go around I had prepped him that the vet would take his pain away. He actually greeted her this time and didn't have to be muzzled....he was given sleeping meds and as he slept in my arms she gave him the meds to let him pass on. He now runs free of pain and is with our other dogs and cats that have gone before - and I'm sure has met a few new friends along the way as he crossed to the other side. 

He will be cremated and I wrote a letter to him to take to the other side and included some incense (frankincense, Myrrh and Sage) to be burned with him.

I miss my buddy but I know he is in no more pain. I'm thankful for the wonderful years God gave me with him. And I would never trade the sorrow for the good years and times I had with him.

Thank you everyone for your kind thoughts and prayers.

God Bless
Robert


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Robert, I am so sorry about your Lobo.



> Originally Posted By: AngelesVonLobos And I would never trade the sorrow for the good years and times I had with him.


So true.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss, Robert. How unselfish, giving, courageous and kindhearted for you to give this gift of freedom to your special boy. Lobo







, run free.


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of your dear Lobo


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Robert, RIP Lobo.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

big hugs tonight, he is running free and will always be at your side.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

It sounds like a peaceful and thoughtful passing. What wonderful ideas you had to make it so. 

Do you have any photos of Lobo?

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I have uploaded some photos of him on my blog at 

http://jealousofangeles.blogspot.com/2009/02/in-memory-of-lobo.html

The photos are from present to first days.... I have more on my flickr, webshots, picasa and photobucket accounts 

I will be adding more photos on the blog as the days go by.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What a lucky dog Lobos was to have such a kind owner in his life. The picture w/ Cotton is just precious and how he should be remembered! You were his angel on earth and now he and Cotton are yours in Heaven. How lucky you are to have them watching over you.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Run free Lobo.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. RIP Lobo.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm missing him really bad tonight. I didn't get to hear his howls to greet me when I came home....thankfully I have some on video that I can watch...I think I will do that now.....


----------



## ituneyou (Dec 20, 2008)

Robert I'm so sorry to hear about Lobo, my heart goes out to you, I know how you must feel right now,I too lost my little buddy Chubby a few months ago.

God bless,
Steve


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Robert-would you like this thread moved to In Loving Memory?

So weird without them isn't it.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANRobert-would you like this thread moved to In Loving Memory?
> 
> So weird without them isn't it.


I'm not sure how to do that.....


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: hairygsd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My heart reaches out to you. It is so difficult. I'm remembering the good times and that is helping....


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Robert, I keep checking in on this thread... wanting so much for you to know that I admire your courage and strength, being there for you to give that gift of peace to Lobo. You took all the pain upon yourself, so that your best friend could be free. Wishing you some measure of comfort during such a difficult time. Sending good thoughts your way today.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Robert I moved this thread to the "In Loving Memory" Section.

You know I think the more we love them the harder it is to let them go and harder to get over the empty nest. Even if you have another dog, there is still an empty spot.

Val


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

run free Lobo

adding you to prayer list tonight, robert.


----------



## cainsmomma (Jan 29, 2006)

Robert, I'm so sorry for your loss. He is running free and playing with all of our babies who have gone before us. I know how deep the pain is and my thoughts and prayers are with you. I also have a video of Jaxx that I watch.......I cry....but I get to see him having fun. (((HUGS))) to you.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span>







I am so sorry for your loss. Cherish your memories.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Robert, a few months ago my 15 year old died peacefully in her sleep.

Today we had a freak thunderstorm and my first thought was "Solo is probably so scared - I have to get home for her."

We know how you feel missing Lobo's presence and voice. This a difficult time for you and I am glad you continue to post here.








Hugs to you. Hold those good memeories in your heart and think of them during the tough times. Your love and respect of Lobo shines in your posts.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: AngelesVonLobosI'm missing him really bad tonight. I didn't get to hear his howls to greet me when I came home.










That must be heartbreaking for you. My thoughts are with you and your family. RIP sweet Lobo.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Their time is always much too short for us, but they beat forever in our hearts.
Robert, I am so sorry you had to lose two loved ones. Perhaps they felt they had to join to watch over you.
Love and hugs from the Dimock pack.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

RIP, Lobo. Hugs to you on his loss.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Skye'sMomRobert, a few months ago my 15 year old died peacefully in her sleep.
> 
> Today we had a freak thunderstorm and my first thought was "Solo is probably so scared - I have to get home for her."
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry for your loss. I have not been so good about being on the board with my travel schedule and just trying to get through the days and weeks. I'm sorry if I missed sending prayers and thoughts your way then, but I do so now. 

Robert


----------

